# Quotes about reconciliation!



## Dustysmom

Does anyone have any short and sweet quotes about reconciliation, starting over or getting back together?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustysmom

Anything?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor

5-Years post D-Day and fully reconciled.

"Strap in for the long haul and don't leave anything in the tank!"


----------



## Dustysmom

Thanks Amplexor!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## itskaren

''if you love something, set it free
if it comes back to you, it's yours
it it doesn't, hunt down and kill it''


----------



## Forever Changed

Amplexor said:


> 5-Years post D-Day and fully reconciled.
> 
> "Strap in for the long haul and don't leave anything in the tank!"


So you got divorced and then reconciled?

How is that possible?


----------



## Amplexor

Forever Changed said:


> So you got divorced and then reconciled?
> 
> How is that possible?


D-Day = Discovery Day. Found out about her affair.


----------

